# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  هزینه و شهریه پزشکی ازاد و پردیس تو دانشگاه تیپ 3 ؟؟؟

## Saeedarein

سلام دوستان خواهشاا اگه اطلاع دقیق دارین که هزنیه پزشکی تو دانشگاه های پردیس و ازاد چقدر در میاد حدودا  ترمی خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنید اگه دااشنجو این رشته های هستید که چه بهتر

----------


## Fatima_82

یک نفر رو میشناسم که دانشجوی دندانپزشکی پردیس مشهد هستن 
و ترمی ۱۶ باید بدن که نمی دونم به چه دلیلی ایشون ۱۲ میدن .. 

ببخشبد من دقت نکردم گفتین تیپ ۳ !

----------


## _POORYA_

*برای ورودی های جدید بین ۲۰ تا ۳۰ تومن مبشه ترمی*

----------


## Fatemeh873

> *برای ورودی های جدید بین ۲۰ تا ۳۰ تومن مبشه ترمی*


من رامسر(پردیس ساری )ورودی۹۹ بودم و حدود۱۱،۱۲،تومن بود (حالا دانشگاه ایران اونموقع شنیدم ۱۵،۱۶ تومن هست )چطور ممکنه شهریه دانشگاه تیپ۳ در عرض ۲،۳ سال بیشتر از  ۱۰ میلیون زیاد بشه!درحالیکه گفتن سالی ۱۰ الی ۱۵ درصد رویش اضافه بشه نمیدونم از کجا،بین20,30 میگید!

----------

